

Show HN: PlaintextOffenders API and Searchable Database - castorio

based on the work of the from plaintextoffenders.com - guys (@omervk and @hmemcpy, see more here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7943365) i build a browseable and searchable page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;8ack.de&#x2F;plato&#x2F;) for easier access to the entries. there is an api included ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;8ack.de&#x2F;plato&#x2F;info&#x2F;#api ) that should serve app&#x2F;browser-extension-builders who&#x27;d like to retrieve the whole list at once. short docu is available ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;8ack.de&#x2F;plato&#x2F;info&#x2F; )<p>thoughts and comments appreciated<p>p.s.: be gentle, it&#x27;s my first time :D
======
omervk
Hey all, this is @omervk, one of the co-founders and maintainer of
plaintextoffenders.com. I was thrilled when OP approached us with the initial
version. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you guys can build on top
of this :)

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm assuming it'd be very easy to build a Chrome extension/indicator for the
URL bar off of this?

~~~
castorio
sure, there exists a project already with a local copy of included sites; it
would be ease (i think) to modify this project to download and evaluate a
current db-copy on browser-start

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/plain-text-
offende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/plain-text-offenders-
aler/ggndaknbenjhnkddgjnjjcmomgaidhmd)

------
hmemcpy
Whoa! This is incredible! Great job mate!

